
Flatwhite Syntax – Minimal light syntax theme - dsego
https://github.com/biletskyy/flatwhite-syntax
======
ChrisGranger
I guess it should be mentioned that this is for Atom.

~~~
dsego
There is a port for Sublime Text:
[https://github.com/Willamin/flatwhite](https://github.com/Willamin/flatwhite)

Actually, that's the first one I came across, but decided to post the original
because I think the concept is interesting.

